# Lighting up a Little Gem?



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm going to add led lighting to my Little Gem, anyone done so already? Any suggestions of where to pick up power or just sraight off supply inside machine.

While I'm at it the SJ is also getting blinged.


----------

